# Alcoholism



## pinksugar (May 19, 2007)

It runs in my family, but to the best of my knowledge I dont have it (OR DO I?? AAAH! haha seriously though..)

I reccently came up against it, and for me, well.. i don't understand how it works. I can drink but I can stop when i get too drunk. So does anyone have any experience with dealing with it?

how do you cure it? how do you understand someone with alcoholism? can you believe them when they say they want to fix it?

Any experience would be helpful.. I feel so lost and naive, I know nothing about it, really


----------



## Karen_B (May 19, 2007)

Hmm... I don't have any experience of living close to someone with an addiction, so I can't really say anything about that...

But one thing to understand is that alcohol (and other addictive substances) will create both a physical and mental addiction, so much so that it eventually is the first and foremost priority in the addict's life. Becoming clean isn't just a question of willpower, addiction is a disease and the addict needs help to overcome it.

I think you CAN believe an alcoholic when they say they want to fix it, however the person needs to act like it too. I think most addicts want to be free of the addiction on some level, but at another they love the drug so much and is so dependent on it they are afraid to be without it.

Saying you want to get sober and the next minute having a large drink, is clearly something that lowers the credibility of a person. But if that person asks for help, wants to be checked into rehab or go to AA meetings, then I think you can actually believe that it's not just lip service.

Oh and how to know if you're an addict... I don't really know. But my brother once said that if you wake up hungover, and your first thought to feel better is to have a drink, then you're in trouble.

There should be info on the internet about this though. Maybe AA has a website?


----------



## Ricci (May 19, 2007)

The Cure is

U admit to yourself you are an alcoholic and seek help

there isnt a a cure or stop drinking altogether?

really u wont miss out on much I havnt drank my whole life (alcohol)


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

addiction is a diease, it runs in my family too my dad was a alcoholic but for some reason i never cared to drink i dont like the buzz or taste and it turns me off to be around a drunk, i have battel my own addiction in the past and i just woke up one day and made up my mind that i had had enough i didnt have to go to rehab i just made some changes and stayed away from temtation(people/places) if someone in your family has a addictive personality you may very well have it too, just cause they choose to use alcohol dont mean you will.. your addiction could be drugs, sex, or shopping, anything that is excessive and spirals out of control, then i would say you have the addictive personality trait... like with all things rather it be alchohol, drugs or ect, you start out fooling yourself into thinking you have control and its only recreation but befor you know it it controls you.


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2007)

My father was also an alcoholic that eventually died of kidney failure because of it. I do drink, but it is in moderation, cause I am starting to not like the taste of it, nor do I like the feeling I have while being drunk and after. I didnt go to rehab, i just stopped all together. I still drink sometimes, but not heavy.

If you are drinking heavily and you ever feel like it is not a big deal, you may have a problem


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2007)

well it's not me, but these are some intersting posts. I just don't know how to deal with this person.

There is a lot more baggage there than just the addiction, I can feel it. I don't even know for sure if they're addicted, but they just feel out of control.

I feel so sorry for them. When you care about someone and they're killing themselves its difficult to walk away


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My father was also an alcoholic that eventually died of kidney failure because of it. I do drink, but it is in moderation, cause I am starting to not like the taste of it, nor do I like the feeling I have while being drunk and after. I didnt go to rehab, i just stopped all together. I still drink sometimes, but not heavy. 
If you are drinking heavily and you ever feel like it is not a big deal, you may have a problem

omg!! April.. my dad had kidney failure too, 8 years of suffering and two kidney transplant and a stroke that finally did him in....
i think if someone is confessing that they need help do belive them, be patient at least there flirting with the idea and its better than being in denial..

also it may take some a few times of falling off the wagon befor they get clean, dont be discourage at least there trying.. try to encourage them and not be negative...like dont say your full of s***


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg!! April.. my dad had kidney failure too, 8 years of suffering and two kidney transplant and a stroke that finally did him in....
i think if someone is confessing that they need help do belive them, be patient at least there flirting with the idea and its better than being in denial..

also it may take some a few times of falling off the wagon befor they get clean, dont be discourage at least there trying.. try to encourage them and not be negative...like dont say your full of s***

wow Han, sounds like we have the same dad.


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2007)

It's so sad that people can't see how dangerous it is. Maybe they do but it's too late to stop? I have no idea what this would feel like.. I've never been around an alcoholic before


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well it's not me, but these are some intersting posts. I just don't know how to deal with this person.
There is a lot more baggage there than just the addiction, I can feel it. I don't even know for sure if they're addicted, but they just feel out of control.

I feel so sorry for them. When you care about someone and they're killing themselves its difficult to walk away





ok.. i guess im a lil confused, in your origanal post you said that it runs in your family and you were concern if you have it too..


----------



## krazykid90 (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to rock the boat a little by posting a few links with information on the opinion that addiction is not a disease...

Shouldn't we treat alcoholism as a disease?

New Page

Heavy Drinking: The Myth of Alcoholism as a Disease. - book reviews Psychology Today - Find Articles


----------



## luxotika (May 19, 2007)

I would also have to agree that it is an addiction. Some experts say it is a disease. I know people have a better "grasp" on things when they can stick a label on it. I don't think you can cure alcoholism, it is something that you struggle with for the rest of your life. My aunt and numerous family members (not in my immediate family) are alcoholics. It is quite sad. My aunt can drink a 30 pack of beer by herself and still be able to walk in a straight line. Very sickening to watch someone do that to themselves. Just because you have an alcoholic relative, it doesn't mean that you will automatically follow in the same perils. You may be at higher risk because you are exposed to it, but you can control what you put to your mouth. I wish you luck! Dealing with people who have a drinking problem is not really a day at the park.


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to rock the boat a little by posting a few links with information on the opinion that addiction is not a disease...
Shouldn't we treat alcoholism as a disease?

New Page

Heavy Drinking: The Myth of Alcoholism as a Disease. - book reviews Psychology Today - Find Articles

Interesting articles, but I used to be a Mental Health Technician here at the Mental facility, and Alcoholism is definitly a disease. This is according to JAMA and the National Council on Alcoholism and Drug Dependence:
"*Alcoholism* is a primary, chronic disease with genetic, psychosocial, and environmental factors influencing its development and manifestations. The disease is often progressive and fatal. It is characterized by continuous or periodic: impaired control over drinking, preoccupation with the drug alcohol, use of alcohol despite adverse consequences, and distortions in thinking, most notably denial." 

Definition of Alcoholism - National Council on Alcoholism and Drug Dependence - NCADD


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

i guess i feel diffrently haveing gone through an addiction myself and watching my dad with his.. addiction may not be consider a diease by experts but it def turns into one if you are haveing organ failure and medical problems it does effect you physicaly and mentally, it kills you so yeah i consider it physical and mental illness diease or what ever pc term experts want to call it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2007)

Sorry to be confusing, I meant that I know a little about alcoholism, because my older relatives have had it, and that I didn't want to be glib and smug about others having what I think is quite an easy disease to 'catch'.

Having reread what I wrote it didn't really make sense at all, LOL.

I guess what i meant is, I thought that I knew something about it, because it's in our family a little, but I've never experienced it first hand, only 3rd hand, and I feel kind of stupid and naive because I DONT know anything about it





Sorry i'm incoherent, I'm reaaally tired, been up doing assignments late recently. I realise why people misunderstood





I have a friend who I believe is alcoholic and I'm trying to learn a little so that I can help. Phew.

Hope that was clearer


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2007)

I don't believe anyone has mentioned the term "self-medicate".

Many people have suffered in their lives and are terribly unhappy.

They turn to something that will comfort them and make their unhappiness go away - if only for a short period of time.

These include alcohol, drugs, food, sex, overeating or not eating, overspending, cutting, and more...

Some people have a mental illness and turn to alcohol and street drugs to deal with their symptoms. They don't like the side affects of prescribed meds and/or they don't trust doctors so they don't take prescribed meds. There may be other reasons why they would consume alcohol or tak street drugs as well.

I do not drink alcohol either. I have always gone by this motto: If driking has gotten you into trouble in anyway - job, personal life, finances, health, legally, or forced you to relocate, then you have a problem.

It's one thing to admit you have a problem, it's another to do something about it.

Some people do well with AA and rehab where as others do not.

Personally, I think the individual needs to get to the root of their unhappiness,

acknowledge and analyze it, and learn positive ways to cope. Maybe this is what occurs at rehab - I've never been there.

The subject of alcoholism is very complicated to me. I can go on and on with my opinions and theories but I what I've offered is the jest of my ideologies.


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2007)

Caro, that's exactly how I think of it too, except that i feel so helpless because I don't know whether its real or not...

This person MAY just be a jerk and a selfish brat who is using alcohol as an excuse for their behaviour, or they could be being honest and serious about having an alcohol problem. From your description I would say they have a problem, but I don't KNOW for sure!




it really is complicated!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2007)

Alcoholism runs in the family but its mostly because they cant cope with their issues and they turn to alcohol. I dont drink but i know when i feel down and dont know what to do i find myself eating out of anxiety. I dont drink but im an emotional eater.


----------



## Saje (May 19, 2007)

If you are interested, you should try and find a local Alcoholics Anonymous meeting near your area and go there to hear the experiences of people going through the battle to overcome alcoholism.

I've been to one with my friend as a support system. It was an eye opener. You hear stories of when they started, why they started, what led them to AA and the difficulties of trying to stay clean... because they do want to be better, otherwise they wouldnt be there, but some of them struggle with it.

They can give you or your friend an insight or an eye opener to the realities of alcohol and its power.


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

my brother in law will probably drink himself to death...I really believe thats what he wants to do...really sad


----------



## LovinPigments (May 19, 2007)

my mom is a total alki....we have got into physical fights with each other b/c of it. i really started to take notice in her drinking wen i was 15. one day i got so furious at her and i knew she was hiding her little dequilla bottles in the house that i went through the whole house and found over 80 of those little bottles. i guess she thought a bigger bottle would be better after that.....i found it!!!! it was about 1/2 way empty and with her standing there i showed it to her and poured it all down the sink! *YAY for me*. neways about the physical fights....(which she started first) they happed atleast every month. (i called the cops on her once but thats a whole different story). i was 5 months prego at the time and she was getting out of hand so i started to call my dad on the phone to come home...she jumps on my back and trys to get the phone from me. my husband (which was my bf at the time) almost decked her! about 3 weeks later we moved out of her house. she super looney and i swear shes bipolar. one day she will be nice to you and the next she will be jumpin down ur throat saying what a ***** you are.

now her dad was an alki...and he let her take sipps over his alcohol when she was 14 (or so she says) i suppose thats why she is an alki. but so research shows that alcoholism is a gentic disease...i dont drink beer nor liquor...and on my 21st b-day which is in oct. i will prolly just order avirgin marguerta. i refuse to follow in her footsteps. its about control i say if there is a line of alkis in ur family dont drink at all. i dont really see the sense in it anways.






i would write more but it would be like a book (litterlly) so much as happened to me within the last 5 yrs of me living with her. but if you wanna know more message me


----------



## han (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry to be confusing, I meant that I know a little about alcoholism, because my older relatives have had it, and that I didn't want to be glib and smug about others having what I think is quite an easy disease to 'catch'.
Having reread what I wrote it didn't really make sense at all, LOL.

I guess what i meant is, I thought that I knew something about it, because it's in our family a little, but I've never experienced it first hand, only 3rd hand, and I feel kind of stupid and naive because I DONT know anything about it





Sorry i'm incoherent, I'm reaaally tired, been up doing assignments late recently. I realise why people misunderstood





I have a friend who I believe is alcoholic and I'm trying to learn a little so that I can help. Phew.

Hope that was clearer





you dont have to apologize, i was just a lil confused about your post and the info you needed... i didnt know if you were talking about a family member or friend... good thread btw

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to rock the boat a little by posting a few links with information on the opinion that addiction is not a disease...
Shouldn't we treat alcoholism as a disease?

New Page

Heavy Drinking: The Myth of Alcoholism as a Disease. - book reviews Psychology Today - Find Articles

lol.. i like when the boat rocks.. intresting link share your thoughts and opinion...


----------



## pinksugar (May 20, 2007)

thanks for all your responses girls.. I really hope they can sort themselves out. Sometimes I just want to smack them in the head for being such a retard.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2007)

There is an organization in the US and Canada called Al-Anon.

It is a suppport group for those close to someone with an alcohol or drug problem.

You might meet someone similar to you that can offer coping methods.

As I said on another thread, mixing alcohol and men is a lethal combination.

When men drink they are either telling the truth or they are completly full of it.

Their true personality comes out or the one they have gets enhanced.

It can be very frustrating dealing with someone that has a substance abuse problem.

My only advice, don't let their problem become your problem.

Alcoholics are always looking for someone to enable them.


----------



## pinksugar (May 20, 2007)

true. I don't think it will become my problem, but I just wanted a little bit of knowledge so I could understand the situation better





I feel like I understand a bit better now. This year has been really big for me in terms of maturing I think!


----------

